# limb rot



## lloydapalooza (May 29, 2007)

hello i think one of my nymph's legs is rotting due to too much moisture in the enclosure. it is discoloured and my mantis doesn't seem to have much control over it. Also i think he chewed off the end of the leg because the "foot" is missing. is there anything i can do?

EDIT: i forgot to add that his abdomen seems to be throbbing more than normal.


----------



## robo mantis (May 29, 2007)

feed him and give him water


----------



## lloydapalooza (May 30, 2007)

he died


----------



## OGIGA (May 30, 2007)




----------



## robo mantis (May 30, 2007)

that stinks but its life.


----------



## Butterfly (May 30, 2007)

Awww poor guy. Now I think I'll let my bugs homes have more air and less misting.

Hopefully he wasnt your only one.


----------



## Asa (Jun 2, 2007)

He died from a fungal infection.


----------

